# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-21М (МФ).

## RA3DCS

Хотелось прояснить некоторые вопросы еще по одной модификации двадцать первых.
Это МиГ-21М(МФ). 
Как известно московский завод №30 с 1968 года выпускал МиГ-21М, позже МиГ-21МФ (вопрос: с какого года начали выпускать МиГ-21МФ?) А затем появилась модификация МиГ-21МФ (образца 75 г.). В 1975 году Горьковский завод начинает выпуск МиГ21МФ.

Интересно, МиГ-21МФ (образца 75года) – это продукт горьковского завода, или московский тоже в это время выпускал МиГ-21МФ (образца 75года)?
МиГ-21МФ (образца 75года) были в Чехословакии, по некоторым данным и в ГДР.
Есть у кого более точная информация по этим машинам?
Наши коллеги из чехи и словаки не могут прояснить этот вопрос? Какой завод был  изготовителем их МиГ-21МФ (образца 1975 г.)?

----------


## APKAH

> московский завод №30 с 1968 года выпускал МиГ-21М, позже МиГ-21МФ (вопрос: с какого года начали выпускать МиГ-21МФ?) А затем появилась модификация МиГ-21МФ (образца 75 г.). В 1975 году Горьковский завод начинает выпуск МиГ21МФ.
> 
> Интересно, МиГ-21МФ (образца 75года) – это продукт горьковского завода, или московский тоже в это время выпускал МиГ-21МФ (образца 75года)?
> МиГ-21МФ (образца 75года) были в Чехословакии, по некоторым данным и в ГДР.
> Есть у кого более точная информация по этим машинам?
> Наши коллеги из чехи и словаки не могут прояснить этот вопрос? Какой завод был  изготовителем их МиГ-21МФ (образца 1975 г.)?


посмотрел в своих записях:
№30 Миг-21м - 1968 - 1971
№30 Миг-21мф - 1970 - 1974
№21 Миг-21мф - 1975(171), 1976(60) = 231 машин
"завод был изготовителем их МиГ-21МФ образца 1975" являлся Горьковский №21, горьковские "мф" имели восьмизначные заводские, поставлялись в ГДР,ЧССР,Румынию,НРБ, и т.д.

----------


## mrdetonator

Пару месяцев назад приспособил вот такую таблицу для польских друзей о поставках самолетов Миг-21М/МФ в Полшу и ЧССР, они рассказали мне что Полша получила самолеты Миг-21МФ оснащенных только движками Р-11Ф2СК-300.... :Eek: ...вот это СУРПРИЗ, у нас движки Р-13-300 стояли на МФ с самого начала, вот главная разница между М и МФ и по инструкцям лётчику......и знатоки польских 21вых удивлялись :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> №21 Миг-21мф - 1975(171), 1976(60) = 231 машин
> "завод был изготовителем их МиГ-21МФ образца 1975" являлся Горьковский №21, горьковские "мф" имели восьмизначные заводские, поставлялись в ГДР,ЧССР,Румынию,НРБ, и т.д.


Спасибо большое!

----------


## RA3DCS

> они рассказали мне что Польша получила самолеты Миг-21МФ оснащенных только движками Р-11Ф2СК-300...


Вот это действительно интересно! 
Я про это тоже слышал, но документального подтверждения не было.
Мартин, уточните, пожалуйста, красным цветом в таблице обозначено количество машин полученных ЧССР.  Но выходит 1975 году Польша получила 20 МиГ-21МФ с двигателями Р-13-300? 
Надо выяснить этот вопрос.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Вот это действительно интересно! 
> Я про это тоже слышал, но документального подтверждения не было.
> Мартин, уточните, пожалуйста, красным цветом в таблице обозначено количество машин полученных ЧССР.  Но выходит 1975 году Польша получила 20 МиГ-21МФ с двигателями Р-13-300? 
> Надо выяснить этот вопрос.


Да, красным обозначена поставка 21вых в ЧССР, информация потверждена в том числе и формулярами машин. На всех наших МФ из завода №30 и так называемых МФ-75 из горьковского завода №21 были установлены Р-13-300.
По изделям МФ-75 в Польши я точно сказать немогу, надо уточнить у польских товарищей если там были Р-13-300 с начала експлуатации. Интересно что разница между МФ и МФ-75 по приборной доске, в МФ-75 она похоже на БИСа, но обуродование из МФ кроме РДСТ Р-832М в место РСИУ-5. Надо сказать что у нас во время доработок старые РДСТ РСИУ-5 заменяли за Р-832М и также движки Р-13-300 в место Р-11Ф2С-300 у Миг-21М.

много интересного по теме 21 вот здесь...
http://92.60.138.60/~apacz/smf/index...094d1573799be4

После розпада союза чехов и словаков в 1993, все МФ-75 остали в ческой республике и были сняты с вооружения в 2005году. Словакия сняла МФ с вооружения в 2002г.

----------


## FLOGGER

> модификация МиГ-21МФ (образца 75 г.).


А с 75-го года пошли какие-то отличия в МФах?
Попутно еще вопрос: а в наших ВВС летали МФы? Точнее, так: для наших ВВС МФы выпускались? Я думал так, что МФ-это экспортный вариант СМ.



> Наши коллеги из чехи и словаки не могут прояснить этот вопрос? Какой завод был  изготовителем их МиГ-21МФ (образца 1975 г.)?


Разве в формулярах не указывается завод-изготовитель?
По-моему, я встречал у чехов, кажется, обозначения в МФах "75". Видимо, это и есть год. Можно на Эйрлайнерс поискать, я думаю, попадутся такие названия.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Разве в формулярах не указывается завод-изготовитель?.


до сих пор невидел, в наших формулярах неписали.




> По-моему, я встречал у чехов, кажется, обозначения в МФах "75". Видимо, это и есть год. Можно на Эйрлайнерс поискать, я думаю, попадутся такие названия.


МФ-75 это уже такое современное обозначение, в ЧССР мы просто называли все МФ, но машины Миг-21МФ которые получили в 75году из горьковского завода №21 имели краску только серого цвета, для того мы называли их только по цвету "серые, серывые".

----------


## APKAH

Поставки с 1975 года Горьковских Миг-21мф изделие 63 – с двигателями Р-13-300, номера некоторых бортов:
Кстати упоминание Миг-21мф-75 имело быть только в ВВС Румынии...
*Польша:*
96007399
96007405 
96007436
96007489
96007502 
96007555
96007600 
96007656 
96007675 
96007715 
96007760 
96007788 
96008022 
96008039 
96008055 
96008099 
96008113 
96008122 
96008189 
*ГДР:*
96001012
96001091
96002003
96002009 
96002045
96002037
96002112 
96002170
*ЧССР:*
96002205
96002410
96002500
96003008
96004003
96004008
96004017
96004038
96004101
96004127
96004175
96004307
96004405
96004421
96005494
96005508
96005512
96005581
96005603
96005612
*Болгария:*
96007021
96007029
96007033
96007047
96007111
96007133
96007151
96007177
96007213
96007247
96007301
*Румыния:*
96005724
96005788
96005801
96005819
96005834
96005902
96005917
96006025
96006105
96006196
96006203
96006305
96006413
96006499
96006518
96006607
96006700
96006707
96006721
96006807
96006824
Предполагаю что Горьковские мф поставляли еще в Анголу и Эфиопию

----------


## RA3DCS

> Поставки с 1975 года Горьковских Миг-21мф-75(изделие 63) – с двигателями Р-13-300,


Вот интересно, (изделие 63 ) на самом деле имело место такое обозначение или это просто фантазии? По другим данным (изделии 96Ф). 
Давайте попросим Мартина показать титульный лист формуляра чешских МиГ-21Ф-75.

----------


## APKAH

*RA3DCS*, немного не так, не "изделие", а "тип", в таком порядке будет яснее:
Миг-21м "изделие 96" с двигателем Р-11Ф2СК-300(изначально "изделие 94М"), завод №30 1968-1971 з/н 96ХХХХ
Миг-21мф "тип 63" "изделие 96А" с двигателем Р-11Ф2СК-300, завод №30 1970-1974 з/н 96ХХХХ
Миг-21мф "тип 63" "изделие 96Ф" с двигателем Р-13-300, завод №21 1975-1976 з/н 9600ХХХХ
 Его вариант, производимый по лицензии на заводе HAL в Индии, получил местный шифр - "тип 88"
 а про тип 63 взял отсюда(см. фотографии)

----------


## mrdetonator

> *RA3DCS*, немного не так, не "изделие", а "тип", в таком порядке Вам будет яснее:
> Миг-21м "изделие 96" с двигателем Р-11Ф2СК-300(изначально "изделие 94М")
> Миг-21мф "тип 63" "изделие 96А" с двигателем Р-11Ф2СК-300, завод №21 з/н 96ХХХХ
> Миг-21мф "тип 63" "изделие 96Ф" с двигателем Р-13-300, завод №30 з/н 9600ХХХХ 
>  Его вариант, производимый по лицензии на заводе HAL в Индии, получил местный шифр - "тип 88"


Миг-21мф "тип 63"  :Confused:  , я никогда невстретился с таким обозначением, ни в официалных документах самолетов, ни в популярных книгах. Первое я думал что это просто ошибка автора книгы, но в другое может быть что "тип 63" кодовое обозначение самолета МФ в какой то страны мира, потому что МФ был експортный вариант. Покажу пример...в бившей чехословакии(чсла) мы обозначивали самолеты Миг-21 следующим образом!

Миг-21Ф-13,тип 1471
Миг-21ПФ,тип 1472
Миг-21ПФМ,тип 1473
Миг-21МА,тип 1474
Миг-21МФ,тип 1475
Миг-21Р,тип 1476
Миг-21У,тип 1477
Миг-21УС,тип 1478
Миг-21УМ,тип 1479

смотрите картинку из формулярa Миг-21МФ,

----------


## RA3DCS

> *RA3DCS*, немного не так, не "изделие", а "тип",


Опять тут спорная формулировка относительно «тип» «изделие».
В документах на формулярах мы имеем надпись ТИП а не  ИЗДЕЛИЕ.
Видел кто в документации обозначение самолет ТИП-63 ?

----------


## APKAH

Может структура Миг-21мф делилась еще как-то? Так как имеются еще 9-ти значные заводские номера "мф":

Что можно сказать о заводском номере этих Мигов ВВС ЧССР? Откуда тут лишняя тройка ?
№8206 Миг-21мф 963008206
№8205 Миг-21мф 963008205
№8207 Миг-21мф 963008207
№8208 Миг-21мф 963008208
№8209 Миг-21мф 963008209
Эти машины встали на службу в ВВС ЧССР в 1973 году, списаны в 1993
Интересно какие двигатели стоят на этих машинах...
+ нашел еще довольно поздний №9307 Миг-21мф 96009307, в ВВС ЧССР с 1985 года, списан в 1998

*mrdetonator* 
Имеются ли у вас формуляры или заводские номера бортов ВВС ЧССР Миг-21мф №9710 - №9715, №9801 - №9805, №9812 - №9815, №9901, №9902 ?

----------


## RA3DCS

Что-то МФ просто загадка!
Почему на польских МиГ-21МФ были двигатели Р-11Ф2СК-300 а на чешских Р-13-300
Вот такую историю еще рассказали польские коллеги: 
МиГ-21МФ были как Московского завода, так и Горьковского. Партия МиГ-21МФ Горьковского завода была забракована заказчиком (комиссией ГК ВВС) и возвращена изготовителю. Причиной было низкое качество изготовления полученных самолётов. Взамен получили новую партию, замечаний по которой не было.

----------


## APKAH

> МиГ-21МФ были как Московского завода, так и Горьковского. Партия МиГ-21МФ Горьковского завода была забракована заказчиком (комиссией ГК ВВС) и возвращена изготовителю. Причиной было низкое качество изготовления полученных самолётов. Взамен получили новую партию, замечаний по которой не было.


В каком году получили Горьковские машины? В каком новую партию? Нужно знать полные заводские номера, тогда можно определить завод... Ну и какие двигатели стояли...тогда возможно поймем что за "изделие"

----------


## RA3DCS

> В каком году получили Горьковские машины? В каком новую партию? Нужно знать полные заводские номера,..


Всего из Горького пришло 20 ед. Все они были приняты 11.12.1975 г. 34-м иап ПВО (2-й к ПВО), В/Ч 3651, аэр. ГДЫНЯ - БАБЕ-ДОЛЫ.

96007399 
96007405 
96007436 
96007489 
96007502 
96007555 
96007600 
96007656 
96007675 
96007715 
96007760 
96007788 
96008022 
96008039 
96008055 
96008099 
96008113 
96008015
96008122
96008189

----------


## APKAH

Вроде серия выше чем у чехов, и что у Поляков на всех этих машинах Р-11Ф2СК-300 стоит?  :Eek:   Есть ли фото формуляров польских машин?

----------


## RA3DCS

Кстати, обозначение «тип» самолета в формуляре  96А – это и М и МФ. В литературе встречается 96Ф – но есть ли на самом деле такое обозначение?

А вот чем они отличались от МиГ-21МФ Московского завода: 
- радиостанцией Р-832М вместо Р-802В; 
- установкой фотоаппарата А-39 (на 16 машинах из 20) за нишей переднего шасси; 
- возможностью подвески контейнера СМ со станцией СПС-141Е.

----------


## FLOGGER

> а про тип 63 взял отсюда(см. фотографии)


Я думаю, здесь какая-то путаница. Может, были и "тип" и "изделие"? Как в истории с номерами: есть внутризаводской, истинный, есть внешнезаводской, не несущий информации. Но здесь все остальные типы 21-х указаны с общеизвестными номерами изделий. Все, кроме МФа. Может ошибка, может опечатка. Тут мог бы помочь Migarius, но он куда-то пропал, не могу до него достучаться.

----------


## RA3DCS

*mrdetonator* Мартин, подскажите на ваших МиГ-21МФ были фотоаппараты А-39? И СПО была обыкновенная СПО-10? А то ходят слухи про более «новую СПО», но тип не называют.
Имеется в виду до натовской модернизации.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - установкой фотоаппарата А-39 (на 16 машинах из 20) за нишей переднего шасси;


Александр, это точно? Я что-то не припомню, чтоб видел фото 21-го с камерой. Нет ли у Вас таких фотографий?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Нет ли у Вас таких фотографий?


Я фото не видел, хотя самолёты эти служили долго. Неужели никто не заснял?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Может структура Миг-21мф делилась еще как-то? Так как имеются еще 9-ти значные заводские номера "мф":
> 
> Что можно сказать о заводском номере этих Мигов ВВС ЧССР? Откуда тут лишняя тройка ?
> №8206 Миг-21мф 963008206
> №8205 Миг-21мф 963008205
> №8207 Миг-21мф 963008207
> №8208 Миг-21мф 963008208
> №8209 Миг-21мф 963008209
> Эти машины встали на службу в ВВС ЧССР в 1973 году, списаны в 1993
> ...


Да, формуляры некоторых машин доступны в архиве. Напишу это последний раз тут что во всех формулярах Миг-21МФ написано "тип 96А" с двигателем 95(Р13-300). Миг-21МФ "Тип 63" ошибочная информация в книге.  Аркан, вам нужно прочитать эту книгу о истории Миг-21 ВВС ЧССР от автора М. Ирри. Напр. из машин №8205 - №8209 списан в 1993 только один, №8206. Где вы читали что все????

----------


## mrdetonator

> А то ходят слухи про более «новую СПО», но тип не называют. Имеется в виду до натовской модернизации.


Александр, а кто вам это говорил?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, а кто вам это говорил?


Значит нового СПО не было, а фотоаппараты А-39?

----------


## APKAH

československ&#233; letectv&#237;
 :Smile:

----------


## mrdetonator

> mrdetonator Мартин, подскажите на ваших МиГ-21МФ были фотоаппараты А-39? И СПО была обыкновенная СПО-10? А то ходят слухи про более «новую СПО», но тип не называют.
> Имеется в виду до натовской модернизации.Значит нового СПО не было, а фотоаппараты А-39?


Александр, а какой то товарищ вам голову такими глупостями заполняет? В Миг-21МФ был фотоконтрольный прибор СШ-45-100-ОС и станция предупреждения об облучении СПО-10, так как во ваших и немецких, польских, венгерских, ческих, словацких машинах.

П.С. если будете читать в ческой книге о Миг-21МФ с движком Р-13Ф-300, это просто глупость таких у нас небыло, только Р-13-300. У нас все инструкции РЛЕ и РТЕ про Миг-21МФ пишут Р-13-300.

----------


## FLOGGER

> В Миг-21МФ был фотоконтрольный прибор СШ-45-100-ОС


Ну, вот, значит камеры не было.

----------


## RA3DCS

> П.С. если будете читать в ческой книге о Миг-21МФ с движком Р-13Ф-300, это просто глупость таких у нас небыло,.


Вот видите сколько глупостей в литературе гуляет и в вашей и в нашей. Так вот и хочется разобраться, что там было на самом деле.  
Давайте попытаемся разобраться, чем М отличался от МФ? Дополнительные буквы в обозначении должны обозначать модификацию базового типа. Буква «Ф» - «форсированный» значит должен быть форсированный двигатель. На польских Р-11Ф2СК-300, на чешских Р-13-300. Что изменилось из оборудования? 
Радиостанцию Р-802 заменили на Р-832.
Убрали прибор ИПЛ (оставив только сигнальные лампы).
Что еще поменяли…….?

Мартин, Вы можете предоставить подробные фотографии кабины МиГ-21М?

----------


## RA3DCS

Польские товарищи сообщают:

Краткая история борта "968910" 
Принят на вооружение 26.03.1974 г. 26-го иап ПВО (2-й к ПВО), В/Ч 5069, аэр. ЗЕГЖЕ-ПОМОРСКЕ. 
В декабре 1988 г. или начале 1989 г. самолёт был передан нашему 2-му иап "Краков", В/Ч 1452, аэр. ГОЛЕНЮВ, но уже из расформированного 9-го иап, В/Ч 3779, аэр. ДЕБЖНО (согласно формуляру был там 01.05.1982 г.). Оба полка (2-й и 9-й) входили в состав 4-й иад, г-н МАЛЬБОРК. 
В сентябре 1993 г. наш полк (подлежавший расформированию к 31.12.1993 г.) передал самолёт 10-му иап, В/Ч 1457, аэр. ЛАСК, где прослужил вплоть до списания.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Вот видите сколько глупостей в литературе гуляет и в вашей и в нашей. Так вот и хочется разобраться, что там было на самом деле.  
> Давайте попытаемся разобраться, чем М отличался от МФ? Дополнительные буквы в обозначении должны обозначать модификацию базового типа. Буква «Ф» - «форсированный» значит должен быть форсированный двигатель. На польских Р-11Ф2СК-300, на чешских Р-13-300. Что изменилось из оборудования? 
> Радиостанцию Р-802 заменили на Р-832.
> Убрали прибор ИПЛ (оставив только сигнальные лампы).
> Что еще поменяли…….?
> 
> Мартин, Вы можете предоставить подробные фотографии кабины МиГ-21М?


А собственно в чем вы хотите разобраться? Отличия между чехословацким Миг-21М и чехословацким Миг-21МФ или чехословацким Миг-21М и полским Миг-21М или чехословацким Миг-21МФ и полским Миг-21МФ? :Smile:  На самом деле мы определили интересный факт, что поставка одного и тот же самолета типа Миг-21МФ для заказчиков стран Варшавского Договора отличалас силовой установкой, может быть что и оборудованием и вооружением!
Наше Миг-21МФ получали от производителя силовую установку Р13-300 и предшественники Миг-21М с двигателем Р11Ф2С-300/Р11Ф2СК-300 были доработаные по бюллетенам в процесе експлуатации по возможности максимально унифицировать самолеты по оборудованию, вооружению и силовой установке до стандарта Миг-21МФ. В  принципе для чего нам теперь смотреть в кабину наших Миг-21М если она доработана до МФ? Как я уже сказал выше в том числе и оборудование наших Миг-21МФ неоднократно менялось. Напр. РДСТ Р-802В(РСИУ-5В) в експлуатации заменили за Р-832М. Определить что изменилось из оборудования это теперь нелегкая задача и для меня, которая требует индивидуального подхода к самолетом, сравнивать данные и историю изменения агрегатов в формулярах.

Александр, а сколько у вас формуляров самолетов, документации, РТЕ, РЛЕ про Миг-21М/МФ?

----------


## APKAH

У кого-нибудь имеется формуляр Миг-21мф выпуска Горьковского авиазавода ? Пока приводили только Московского завода №30...

----------


## RA3DCS

> А собственно в чем вы хотите разобраться? Отличия между чехословацким Миг-21М и чехословацким Миг-21МФ или чехословацким Миг-21М и полским Миг-21М или чехословацким Миг-21МФ и полским Миг-21МФ.........
> Александр, а сколько у вас формуляров самолетов, документации, РТЕ, РЛЕ про Миг-21М/МФ?


Меня интересуют базовые отличия М от МФ, что там после на них навешали Натовского оборудования, это меньше всего интересует. В Вашей стране отношение к истории авиации совсем другое, чем у нас, например. Наверняка сохранились экземпляры (в частных коллекциях, музеях, в качестве учебных пособий) экземпляры которые не затронула глобальная доработка. Вот эти фотографии я рассчитывал увидеть.
Ну, заодно и сравнить и отличия (если они заметны) с польскими М и МФ.
Какая РЛС на Ваших машинах стояла? РП-21МА? Могли самолеты нести ракеты Х-66, и контейнеры СМ?

Лично у меня нет никакой документации по М и МФ, за исключением «самолет 96А РЭ и ТО Гк-300 книга 4 авиационное оборудование». У Польских товарищей есть книги на польском.

----------


## mrdetonator

> У Польских товарищей есть книги на польском.


Oчень легко заметить что польские коллеги показывают только инструкции пpо Миг-21М. Значит ли это что у них не было инструкции по эксплуатации Миг-21МФ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Значит ли это что у них не было инструкции по эксплуатации Миг-21МФ?


У Вас довольно богатая коллекция. У нас с документацией совсем плохо.
Мартин говорят что если смотреть со стороны форсажной трубы на двигатель можно определить по фотографии его тип Р-11Ф2СК или Р-13-300. У вас есть такая информация?

----------


## mrdetonator

> У Вас довольно богатая коллекция. У нас с документацией совсем плохо.
> Мартин говорят что если смотреть со стороны форсажной трубы на двигатель можно определить по фотографии его тип Р-11Ф2СК или Р-13-300. У вас есть такая информация?


Да, но конструкция коллекторов форсажнoй камеры отличалас и по сериям Р13-300, нужно прочитать в книгах РТЕ Р13-300. Лучше чем смотреть в зад самолета, прочитать формуляр. :Wink:  Как я уже писал у нас использовался двигатель изд.95/Р13-300 серии от нулевой по шестую, с капитальным ремонтом до 200 или 500 ч. 




> Какая РЛС на Ваших машинах стояла, РП-21МА? Могли самолеты нести ракеты Х-66, и контейнеры СМ?


Да, Да, Да.
Еще вопрос, лому голову, что за девайс фото А-39? до сих пор неслушал....


а вот здесь можно увидеть советский оригинал..

----------


## RA3DCS

> а вот здесь можно увидеть советский оригинал...


Если было бы где почитать, то и вопросов наверно не было бы., или по крайней мере было меньше.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Лучше чем смотреть в зад самолета, прочитать формуляр. Как я уже писал у нас использовался двигатель изд.95/Р13-300 серии от нулевой по шестую,
> а вот здесь можно увидеть советский оригинал..


Ну и как все же можно объяснить, что на польских МФ заводские номера самолетов которых старше чем на  Ваших стояли устаревшие двигатели? 
Может Ваша документация ответить?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Ну и как все же можно объяснить, что на польских МФ заводские номера самолетов которых старше чем на Ваших стояли устаревшие двигатели? 
> Может Ваша документация ответить?


если правда что у них стояли только движки Р-11, можно даже предлагать что у поляков небыло Миг-21МФ, только Миг-21М. В советской инструкции же ясно сказано что МФ отличалься от М по двигателе!!!
Простая логика кажется, что если оборудование самолетов унифицированное потом расходы на ремонт меньше....

----------


## RA3DCS

> если правда что у них стояли только движки Р-11, можно даже предлагать что у поляков небыло Миг-21МФ, только Миг-21М. В советской инструкции же ясно сказано что МФ отличалься от М по двигателе!!!


Можно предположить и такой вариант, ведь в формуляре оба типа указывались как тип 96А, но это маловероятно ведь последние МФ они получили в 1975 году, когда М уже не выпускали.

----------


## RA3DCS

Мартин, личную почту прочтите!

----------


## RA3DCS

Польский МиГ21МФ з.н. 96008113 горьковского завода.

----------


## RA3DCS

А это Р-13-300

----------


## RA3DCS

А это Р-13Ф-300

----------


## muk33

Вот так мы курсантами и отличали наши самолеты (МиГ-21С) - подходишь перед полетом и заглядываешь в сопло, что там: Р-11Ф2С-300 или Р-13-300. Ограничения и параметры-то разные!

----------


## RA3DCS

Если посмотреть документацию по ремонту, то типа Е-7М нет совсем. Даже не упоминается. Возможно, связано с тем, что экспортные варианты в союзе не ремонтировали.

----------


## FLOGGER

> самолеты (МиГ-21С) - подходишь перед полетом и заглядываешь в сопло, что там: Р-11Ф2С-300 или Р-13-300.


А что, на "С" тоже стояли разные моторы?



> Возможно, связано с тем, что экспортные варианты в союзе не ремонтировали.


А где их ремонтировали - в странах-эксплуатантах?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что, на "С" тоже стояли разные моторы?


Да на "С" тоже разные моторы были.




> А где их ремонтировали - в странах-эксплуатантах?


В Польше в Демблине (АРЗ № 3) в Дрезден гоняли и ещё куда-то.

----------


## mrdetonator

> А что, на "С" тоже стояли разные моторы?


конечно, часть выпущенных самолетов  "С"  доработали в строю, уставили Р-13-300 и машину по формуляре назвали Миг-21СМ. Аналогично сделали у нас в АРЗ Малешице, через среднего ремонта (по 600ч) на Миг-21М уставили движок Р-13-300, после и иных доработок машины назвали Миг-21МФ. Просто факты, незнают только поляки кде и до сих пор незнали какой двигатель на миг-21мф стоить.  :Biggrin:  




> А где их ремонтировали - в странах-эксплуатантах?


 капитальный ремонт Миг-21 обеспечивал АРЗ Дрезден, наши тоже там самолеты гоняли.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Если посмотреть документацию по ремонту, то типа Е-7М нет совсем. Даже не упоминается. Возможно, связано с тем, что экспортные варианты в союзе не ремонтировали.


Александр, спросите пожалуйста у товарища из Польши, что главным отличием между М и МФ или С и СМ? Спасибо.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Просто факты, незнают только поляки кде и до сих пор незнали какой двигатель на миг-21мф стоит.


Так откуда ми было это знать, если на их МиГ-21МФ стояли двигатели Р-11Ф2СК?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, это точно? Я что-то не припомню, чтоб видел фото 21-го с камерой.


ГДР-овские МиГ-21Ф-13 с АэроФотоаппаратом А-39 в районе ниши правого шасси.
Только почему-то там фару показывают, может вместо фары устанавливался?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще у ниш основных стоек стояли фары, похоже, МПРФ. Но, по-моему, не на всех Ф-13-х стояли по две фары. Вроде, были и с одной фарой, но не уверен. Но про АФА не слышал, чтоб там ставили.

----------


## mrdetonator

> ГДР-овские МиГ-21Ф-13 с АэроФотоаппаратом А-39 в районе ниши правого шасси.
> Только почему-то там фару показывают, может вместо фары устанавливался?


Уже понял, обозначение по инструкции у нас аэрофотоаппарат АФА-39 и несколько самолетов миг-21ф-13 чехословацкого производства было оборудовано спец. контейнерамы(тоже наше производство), оснащенными 4хАФА-39, но обязательно на Миг-21МФ ничего такого неиспользовалось как писал ваш польский товарищ. Для чего, если существовали МиГ-21Р с контейнерами "Д", оснащенными 6хАФА-39 и одным ащафа-5?

----------


## muk33

> конечно, часть выпущенных самолетов  "С"  доработали в строю, уставили Р-13-300 и машину по формуляре назвали Миг-21СМ.


Наши "С"-ки так ими и остались, ибо отличия С от СМ гораздо шире. Взять хотя бы встроенную пушку, которой на "С" никогда не было. Просто были С с разными двигателями.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Для чего, если существовали МиГ-21Р с контейнерами "Д", оснащенными 6хАФА-39 и одным ащафа-5?


На самолетах Е-7Р в зависимости от их назначения могут подвешиваться контейнеры двух вариантов: Д  - дневной вариант и Р – радиовариант.

----------


## RA3DCS

> по инструкции у нас аэрофотоаппарат АФА-39


В старой документации он проходит точно как АФА-39, а не А-39

----------


## RA3DCS

Камера из семейства "АФА-39". 
Данный вариант комплектовался широкоугольным объективом. Аэрофотоаппарат рассчитан для съемки на перфорированную пленку типа 17 или типа 22 шириной 80 мм. Размер кадра 7х8 см. Камера оснащалась объективом "Орион" 6/50 (6 - 16). Предусматривался как электрический, так и ручной спуск затвора.

----------


## RA3DCS

Раз уж речь зашла о фотоаппаратах Мартин, подскажите, в ЧССР использовались ФКП С-13-100-ОС, С-13-300-ОС?

----------


## RA3DCS

Получается небольшая нестыковка по серийным номерам МФ горьковского завода по списку если борт 96007436   МФ-75               Польша   7436   имеет серийный номер 0616 тогда 8113 должен иметь серийный номер 706, в сериях горьковского завода было по 25 машин только (предположительно) первая серия была из 5 машин. Но на 8113 четко видно 705 а не 706. вот тут непонятно.
Хорошо бы уточнить серийные номера сохранившихся МФ горьковского завода, чтобы выяснить в чем там дело. Особенно Чешских их серийные номера совсем неизвестны.

96007011   МФ-75               Румыния   7011   0601 
96007017   МФ-75               Румыния   7017   0602 

96007021   МФ-75               Болгария   021   0603
96007029   МФ-75               Болгария   029   0604
96007033   МФ-75               Болгария   033   0605
96007047   МФ-75               Болгария   047   0606
96007111   МФ-75               Болгария   111   0607
96007133   МФ-75               Болгария   133   0608
96007151   МФ-75               Болгария   151   0609
96007177   МФ-75               Болгария   177   0610 
96007213   МФ-75               Болгария   213   0611
96007247   МФ-75               Болгария   247   0612 
96007301   МФ-75               Болгария   301   0613


96007399   МФ-75               Польша   7399   0614 
96007405   МФ-75               Польша   7405   0615 
96007436   МФ-75               Польша   7436   0616 
96007489   МФ-75               Польша   7489   
96007502   МФ-75               Польша   7502   
96007555   МФ-75               Польша   7555   
96007600   МФ-75               Польша   7600   
96007656   МФ-75               Польша   7656   
96007675   МФ-75               Польша   7675   
96007715   МФ-75               Польша   7715   
96007760   МФ-75               Польша   7760   
96007788   МФ-75               Польша   7788  
96008015   МФ-75               Польша   8015   
96008022   МФ-75               Польша   8022   
96008039   МФ-75               Польша   8039   
96008055   МФ-75               Польша   8055   
96008099   МФ-75               Польша   8099   
96008113   МФ-75               Польша   8113   0705 
96008122   МФ-75               Польша   8122   
96008189   МФ-75               Польша   8189

----------


## RA3DCS

- носовая часть фюзеляжа польских 96007399 96007555  приобретена коллекционером из Leeuwarden, Голландия

----------


## RA3DCS

Данные по польским МФ горьковского завода.
96007399 МФ-75 Польша 7399 0614 - носовая часть фюзеляжа приобретена коллекционером из Leeuwarden, Голландия 
96007405 МФ-75 Польша 7405 0615 - потерян в аварии 01.03.1991 r. - столкновение в воздухе с МиГ-21МФ б/н 8015 (968015) 
96007436 МФ-75 Польша 7436 0616 - находится в музее в Schoonloo, Голландия 
96007489 МФ-75 Польша 7489 
96007502 МФ-75 Польша 7502 
96007555 МФ-75 Польша 7555 - носовая часть фюзеляжа приобретена коллекционером из Leeuwarden, Голландия
96007600 МФ-75 Польша 7600 - находится в музее в Galveston, США 
96007656 МФ-75 Польша 7656 
96007675 МФ-75 Польша 7675 
96007715 МФ-75 Польша 7715 - потерян в аварии 13.04.1991 г. 
96007760 МФ-75 Польша 7760 
96007788 МФ-75 Польша 7788 
96008015 МФ-75 Польша 8015 
96008022 МФ-75 Польша 8022 
96008039 МФ-75 Польша 8039 - памятник в н.п. Возьники, вблизи Радомско 
96008055 МФ-75 Польша 8055 
96008099 МФ-75 Польша 8099 
96008113 МФ-75 Польша 8113 0705 - находится в Центральном музее Войска Польского в Варшаве 
96008122 МФ-75 Польша 8122 
96008189 МФ-75 Польша 8189 - памятник в н.п. Крушин, вблизи Ченстоховы 
По остальным информации нет - распилили наверно

----------


## RA3DCS

Еще один горьковский МиГ21МФ з.н. 96011788

----------


## Laurent

Hello.

Please forgive me for not speaking Russian  :Frown:  
There's was an article published in 2009 about how to distinguish MiG-21MF-75 from "early" MFs in the Czech modelling magazine Novinky.

http://img268.imageshack.us/f/sedivky1200dpi.jpg/
http://img3.imageshack.us/i/sedivky2.jpg/
http://img3.imageshack.us/i/sedivky3.jpg/
http://img219.imageshack.us/i/sedivky4.jpg/

Best regards.


Laurent

----------


## RA3DCS

> There's was an article published in 2009 about how to distinguish MiG-21MF-75 from "early" MFs in the Czech modelling magazine Novinky.


Laurent many thanks for the helpful information!
The best regards.

----------


## Laurent

You're welcome.
I've OCRed the main text of the article. It should make translation easier.

http://sternlaurent.free.fr/migModeling/sedivka.html

----------


## RA3DCS

> There's was an article published in 2009 about how to distinguish MiG-21MF-75 from "early" MFs in the Czech modelling magazine Novinky.


Заметил небольшую неточность в рисунках отличий горьковских МиГ-21МФ.
На верхнем люке отсека радиооборудования обозначены не все круглые лючки.

----------


## Laurent

I think that they just forgot the panel in the drawings. Moscow MFs, Gorky MFs all have the third panel.

----------


## Кацперский

Всем большой привет из Польши!

Саш, а почему на сканах той же статьи на чешском третий лючок присутствует? Ты его нанёс, что ли?

----------


## RA3DCS

> I think that they just forgot the panel in the drawings. Moscow MFs, Gorky MFs all have the third panel.


Then drawing will be more more correct to look so;

----------


## RA3DCS

> Всем большой привет из Польши!
> 
> Саш, а почему на сканах той же статьи на чешском третий лючок присутствует? Ты его нанёс, что ли?


Да Радек, я его подкорректировал.

----------


## Кацперский

Посмотрев рисунки глянул в свой фотоархив и выяснил, что на московском МиГ-21ПФМ присутствуют такие же антенны РВ-УМ как на горьковских МиГ-21МФ. То же самое касается отсутствия дополнительного листа обшивки в месте крепления цилиндра закрылка.

 

Как тогда объяснить установку других по форме антенн и закрылков другой конструкции (по автору статьи) на МиГ-21МФ московского выпуска? Фото там правда не показал, одни рисунки.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот антенна РВ-УМ польского МФ  9011.

----------


## RA3DCS

А вот накладка на закрылке в зоне крепления цилиндра.

----------


## Кацперский

Спасибо Саша. Но почему эти изменения встречаются лишь на некоторых самолётах? Накладка явно для усиления места крепления, задний обтекатель снят. У нас делалось это по распоряжению Главного инженера ВВС - эти узлы довольно часто трещали, приводя к невыпуску закрылков на посадке. У нас в полку было несколько таких случаев.

----------


## FLOGGER

А что там на борту 6604 ГП-9 стоит?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Как тогда объяснить установку других по форме антенн и закрылков другой конструкции (по автору статьи) на МиГ-21МФ московского выпуска? Фото там правда не показал, одни рисунки.


Радек, не могли бы Вы пояснить, что означает "других по форме антенн"? Про какие антенны идет речь? А также что значит "закрылков другой конструкции"?

----------


## Grzegorz 5710

> А что там на борту 6604 ГП-9 стоит?


да - ето ГП-9. 6604 ето ПМФ

----------


## RA3DCS

> Радек, не могли бы Вы пояснить, что означает "других по форме антенн"? Про какие антенны идет речь? А также что значит "закрылков другой конструкции"?


Думаю Я смогу объяснить. Речь идет об антенне радиовысотомера РВ-УМ на машинах МФ горьковского завода она была немного другой конструкции. Далее на закрылках в зоне крепления цилиндра на МФ московского завода была накладка. Это можно видеть на фотографиях выше. Как видите, простые любители авиации такие мелочи не замечают, а вот чешские авиамоделисты все примечают. Спасибо им за это!!!!!

----------


## Кацперский

> Речь идет об антенне радиовысотомера РВ-УМ на машинах МФ горьковского завода она была немного другой конструкции


Тут я бы сказал немного по-другому. На МиГ-21МФ московского завода антенны РВ-УМ отличались конструкцией. Выше на фото МиГ-21ПФМ того же завода видно такую же антенну, как на горьковских МФ.  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Думаю Я смогу объяснить. Речь идет об антенне радиовысотомера РВ-УМ на машинах МФ горьковского завода она была немного другой конструкции.


Я действительно не обращаю внимания на эти мелочи еще и по той причине, что такие же антенны стояли еще на РВ-2 МИ-4 и были абсолютно взаимозаменяемы. Если я правильно помню, то антенна "с гайкой" появилась позже. И для меня это совершенно несущественно, какая стоит.



> Далее на закрылках в зоне крепления цилиндра на МФ московского завода была накладка.


Да, примечал я на фото такие накладки, но, честно говоря, не придавал этому значения. Это вполне могла быть доработка по бюллетеню. Таких незначительных отличий можно найти на разных машинах много и я не пытался их систематизировать. Хотя, может, и напрасно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тут я бы сказал немного по-другому. На МиГ-21МФ московского завода антенны РВ-УМ отличались конструкцией.:


Вот она эта антенна.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ее я и называю "антенна с гайкой".

----------


## Кацперский

Да она. Ребят, у вас есть какие-нибудь материалы по разведконтейнерам Н, Б, Т?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Напишу это последний раз тут что во всех формулярах Миг-21МФ написано "тип 96А" с двигателем 95(Р13-300). Миг-21МФ "Тип 63" ошибочная информация в книге. ???


Как видим, коллеги историю нашей авиации мы знаем еще плохо. Вот подкинули интересную информацию о существовании изделия 63. Что до настоящего времени считалось просто ошибкой, а оказывается НЕТ!

----------


## Кацперский

Интересно!
Саш, у тебя этот документ имеется? Данный самолёт выпускался в Горьком насколько помню.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Данный самолёт выпускался в Горьком насколько помню.


Совершенно верно Радек! Это Горьковский завод.

----------


## lindr

Наткнулся на интересную статью о Югославских МИг-21Р,М,МФ

http://www.odbrana.mod.gov.rs/arsena..._avijacija.pdf

Считается что СФРЮ получила 25 МиГ-21М и 6 МиГ-21МФ, (местное имя L-15) но при ближайшем рассмотрении обнаружились интересные факты 

-  часть самолетов записанных как М получена в 1970-71 известные номера 

962708	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22801	
963004	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22802	
963005	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22803	
963006	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22804	
963007	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22805	Музей Сурчин
963008	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22806	списан 1974
963009	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22807	
963010	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22808	списан 1976
963011	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22809	
963012	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22810	
963013	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22811	СРЮ
963014	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22812	
963015	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22813	126.ЛАЭ, Батаница
963111	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22814	
963112	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22815	Музей Сурчин
963113	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22816	СРЮ уничтожен на земле 1999
963114	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22817	
963115	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22818	Музей Сурчин
963201	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22819	СРЮ I3665уничтожен на земле 1999
963202	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22820	
963203	М	№30			1970	Югославия	22821	списан 1973

- часть в 1972 и по номеру это МФ

964805	МФ	№30			1971	Югославия	22822	
964806	МФ	№30			1971	Югославия	22823	L-15M LORAP СРЮ, Сербия
964807	МФ	№30			1971	Югославия	22824	СРЮ уничтожен на земле 1999
964808	МФ	№30			1971	Югославия	22825	


В 1975 было получено 6 МФ
969903	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22865	L-15M LORAP СРЮ
969904	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22866	L-15M LORAP СРЮ
969905	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22867	L-15M LORAP СРЮ
969906	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22868	L-15M LORAP СРЮ
969907	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22869	
969908	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22870	


После получения большого числа МиГ-21бис в 1978-79 ВСЕ М и МФ были переведены в 83й Приштинский ИАП где им заменили Р-11Ф2С (местное название ММ-14) на Р-13 (ММ-16) то есть и 964806 имел Р-11Ф2С и потому был записан как М. Затем на 4 МФ установили развед. камеры LORAP (местн L-15M), пришлось снять ГШ-23 и радар, т.к. LORAP потребляла много электроэнергии. После уничтожения четверки до Дейтонским соглашениям было решено конвертировать более ранние самолеты 22816, 22819, 22823, 22824, но реально успели оборудовать лишь 22823, причем он теперь был записан как МФ

----------


## robert

Египетских МФ в 1982:

----------


## babcia131

Вы имеете больше изображений кабины ? :Confused:

----------


## robert

Фотография не из моего архива:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view...97271723561282

----------


## Кацперский

Сейф возили с собой?  :Biggrin:

----------


## babcia131

Это  " то ", что интересно  :Confused:  ?

----------


## Кацперский

Ну ручку я там вижу, нечто похожее на современный электронный кодовый замок тоже  :Wink:  :Tongue:  А если серьёзно. У кого-то есть предположения что за железо установлено вместо индикатора ЦД? Пульт управления-то не исчез.

----------


## CRC

NVA МиГ-21 М с 2x ПТБ-490 и ПТБ-800, МиГ-21 МФ с редкостью конфигурации оружия RS-2US плюс R-13M

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-21 МФ с редкостью конфигурации оружия RS-2US плюс R-13M


Миг-21МФ не мог использовать РС-2УС - Бутафория!

----------


## CRC

Александр, ты шутишь?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, ты шутишь?


Виноват! спутал с нашими С, СМ. Везде пишут, что МФ - экспортный вариант СМ.
МФ могли использовать РС-2УС.

----------


## lindr

Есть вопрос по МиГ-21М тип 88: кто-нибудь может точно указать какая там была РЛС? 

Часть источников пишут: версия РП-22, мне тут просто подумалось, RA3DCS спрашивал про Алмаз-23М 

Алмаз-23 - МиГ-23МС 1973-1977
Алмаз-23*Б* - МиГ-21*б*ис 1977-1986
Алмаз-23*М* - МиГ-21*М* (тип 88) ???? 1973-1981

P.S. Интересный момент было выпущено 2 прототипа Тип-88 с Р-13-300 С1533 и с Р-11Ф2С-300 C1531, выбрали Р-11Ф2С-300 т.к он производился в Индии по лицензии.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Есть вопрос по МиГ-21М тип 88: кто-нибудь может точно указать какая там была РЛС? 
> .


Да вот я тоже слышал, что тип-88 мог применять Р-3Р.

----------


## lindr

Но тогда Алмаз-23М это и есть его РЛС, однозначно  :Rolleyes:  надо кабину типа 88 поискать. пульт над ЭЛТ все покажет.

----------


## Валентин

Господа, вопрос по теме СМ/МФ. 
занят постройкой МиГов-21-хСМ\МФ, и приплыла ко мне декаль польского производства, где приведен вариант окраски ВВС СССР, БН 34 красный, датировка-1980-й год, Афганистан, пилот Родогулин Л.А. если можно, подскажите, мог ли камуфляж трехцветный располагаться и на НИЖНИХ поверхностях?
ВОТ СХЕМКА ИЗ ИНСТРУКЦИИ ПО НАНЕСЕНИЮ ДЕКАЛЕЙ:
http://images.auctionhelper.com/imag...tech72070C.jpg

----------


## babcia131

Ищу материалов о возможности использования ракет РС-2УC  для поражения наземных целей.
Я где-то читал, что это была такая возможность.
Возможно кто-то имеет соответствующий фрагмент из инструкции оружия MiG-21 ?  :Smile: 
Я надеюсь, что Kоллеги помогут.

----------


## Mig

> Ищу материалов о возможности использования ракет РС-2УC  для поражения наземных целей.
> Я где-то читал, что это была такая возможность.
> Возможно кто-то имеет соответствующий фрагмент из инструкции оружия MiG-21 ? 
> Я надеюсь, что Kоллеги помогут.


Впервые слышу об использовании этих ракет по наземным целям...
"Ракета К-51 - РС-2УС. Комплекс перехватывал цели со скоростями 800-1600 км/час на высотах от 5 до 20 км. Радиолокатор обеспечивал обнаружение цели с параметрами Ил-28 на дальности 17 км, захват на сопровождение - на дальности 8-10 км. Пуск ракет производился с дистанции 2-6 км. Вероятность поражения цели на высоте 10-12 км залпом четырех ракет определялась величиной 0,8-0,9, а на высотах, близких к максимальной - 0,7-0,8...." http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/k51.html

----------


## lindr

> Впервые слышу об использовании этих ракет по наземным целям...


Су-9 использовали их по земле опытным порядком и методика была разработана, писали об этом многократно, а вот на МиГ-21 о подобном не слышал.

----------


## babcia131

> [SIZE=1]Впервые слышу об использовании этих ракет по наземным целям...


Стреляли  в Польше .Использовано для этого блокирование луча РЛС. Цель знакомства -описание, фрагменты инструкции на это тема . 
Я заинтересован PC-2УC, а не например X-66 :Smile: 
Если не условия использования этих ракет одинаковыe ?

----------


## Кацперский

Во всех инструкциях и методиках о применении РС-2-УС по НЦ на МиГ-21 говорится.

----------


## babcia131

Я сердечно приветствую :Wink: 
Только я не имеют доступа к инструкции относительно РС-2-УС . :Frown:

----------


## Кацперский

Привет Юрек!
А что конкретно тебя интересует, может быть смогу чем-то помочь? :Smile:  О реальных пусках у нас не слышал, но было соответствующее упражнение в КБП. Манёвр для атаки как с Х-66 (боевой), так и РС-2-УС (в учебных целях) строился идентично. Разница была в условиях пуска (скорости и дальности).

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21МФ №71 синий (96011804) находится в СГАУ (КуАИ) г.Самара. Из фотоархива Сергея Пахотина :   
         
 Самолёт принадлежал 2 аэ 116 ЦБП (а/д Приволжский), затем (предположительно) через а/д Бобровка (4884 БРАТ) попал в Самару.

----------


## lindr

МиГ-21МФ ГАЗ
96014409 FD-28 Алжир, на хранении, день открытых дверей.

http://upload.dinhosting.fr/y/K/3/MiG_21_5.png

http://upload.dinhosting.fr/w/p/1/MiG_21_9.png

----------


## Sarmatt

В описании РЭО с-та МиГ-21МФ косаемо РП-21 упоминается блок ЦД с последующими различными цифрами. Не мог бы кто нибудь прояснить, что это за блок?

----------


## RA3DCS

> В описании РЭО с-та МиГ-21МФ косаемо РП-21 упоминается блок ЦД с последующими различными цифрами. Не мог бы кто нибудь прояснить, что это за блок?


При таком разрешении выложенных документов там и букв никаких невидно!!!!

----------


## Sarmatt

Так лучше?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так лучше?


Гораздо лучше! 
Собственно на этом документе назначение блоков ЦД и расписано. 
В чем суть вопроса тогда?

----------


## Sarmatt

> Гораздо лучше! 
> Собственно на этом документе назначение блоков ЦД и расписано. 
> В чем суть вопроса тогда?


Блок ЦД это один блок или под каждой цифрой отдельный блок, и есть ли расшифровка аббревиатуры "ЦД"?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Блок ЦД это один блок или под каждой цифрой отдельный блок, и есть ли расшифровка аббревиатуры "ЦД"?


Радиолокационная станция перехвата и прицеливания РП-21 имела открытое обозначение ЦД-30ТП. В составе комплекса блоки имеют обозначение соответственно:
1 Антенна - блок ЦД-31ТП
2 передатчик - блок ЦД-32ТП
3 Приемник - блок ЦД-33ТПМ.....
И Т.Д.

----------


## lindr

С ливийского ФБ. Вроде как модернизированный МФ (Египет?)

----------


## babcia131

Там не было больше фотографий  ? :Confused:

----------


## CRC

Индийскиe модернизация МиГ -21  http://www.vayuaerospace.in/images1/...the_MiG-21.pdf

----------


## lindr

> Там не было больше фотографий  ?


теперь есть еще немного МиГ-21М(МФ) борт 18

----------


## Galcom

Привет!
это северокорейский МиГ-21МФ?


North Korean MiG-21MF Fishbed-J

Как вы думаете?

----------


## lindr

ЕМНИП в КНДР официально не было МФ, только Ф-13, бис и ПФМ.

Возможно закупки из Кубы, тогда это бывший Кубинский самолет, но у Кубы номер 634 был бис  :Confused:  а МФ был 534

вот два бис из Кубы 642 и 645

Реестр МиГ-21 на http://russianplanes.net

Полеты модернизированного МФЛивия 2016

https://www.facebook.com/56754753006...1769274641340/

----------


## RA3DCS

> Полеты модернизированного МФЛивия 2016
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/56754753006...1769274641340/


Модернизировано Израилем?

----------


## Migarius

> Привет!
> это северокорейский МиГ-21МФ?
> 
> 
> North Korean MiG-21MF Fishbed-J
> 
> Как вы думаете?


В Корею было поставлено 20 истребителей МиГ-21МФ (вариант ВК) в 1971-1972 годах.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В Корею было поставлено 20 истребителей МиГ-21МФ (вариант ВК) в 1971-1972 годах.


Из какой серии 48-49 ???

----------


## lindr

Интересно, это еще немного усложняет ситуацию, надо будет еще раз просмотреть фотоархив, внимательно.




> Из какой серии 48-49 ???


скорее 63-65  :Confused:

----------


## lindr

Давно хотел задать вопрос:

С какой серии на МиГ-21М стал ставится перископ?

Есть фото суданских МиГ-21М которые так и остались без перископа из-за разрыва отношений (в других странах как я понял была доработка)

----------


## lindr

> Там не было больше фотографий ?


Теперь есть. Трубка удалена, изображение видимо на ИЛС

----------


## ДА-200

Ребята, мне нужно техописание вооружения МиГ-21М и МФ. Прошу, подскажите где можно найти?

----------


## GK21

> Давно хотел задать вопрос:
> 
> С какой серии на МиГ-21М стал ставится перископ?
> 
> Есть фото суданских МиГ-21М которые так и остались без перископа из-за разрыва отношений (в других странах как я понял была доработка)


Номерами  серий не располагаю, но вот, по крайней мере, на имевшихся в 1970-1971 г. в 3-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП «СМ» и «МФ» перископы присутствовали)).

----------


## lindr

На вопрос ответ я уже получил - с 961613, Соответственно Судан должен был получить машины 11, 14,15 серий.

----------


## sovietjet

> На вопрос ответ я уже получил - с 961613, Соответственно Судан должен был получить машины 11, 14,15 серий.


На болгарских "М" перископа нет даже на более поздних сериях (2309, 2310, 2311).

----------


## lindr

Я имел в виду доработку по бюллютеню в том числе. Она с 16-й серии.

----------


## Кацперский

Есть подтверждение, что на МиГ-21М аварийный ПВД ТП-156М заменён на ПВД-7 с самолёта 18-12? Судя по фото всё было именно так.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> На болгарских "М" перископа нет даже на более поздних сериях (2309, 2310, 2311).


Yugoslav AF MiG-21M 22820 (c/n 3202 --> ful c/n 960003202 ?) also had no periscope.


Jeroen

----------


## lindr

Повторю еще раз, включая доработку, с 16-13.
Доработка не во всех странах производилась.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Повторю еще раз, включая доработку, с 16-13.
> Доработка не во всех странах производилась.


I am sorry Lindr. I had not seen / not understand the comment "Доработка"


Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Я имел в виду доработку по бюллютеню в том числе. Она с 16-й серии.


Would you like to share this "доработку" please?


Jeroen

----------


## RA3DCS

> Would you like to share this "доработку" please?
> Jeroen


Смотрите бюллетень 08008471Б, введённый в действие 16 апреля 1970 г.,

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Смотрите бюллетень 08008471Б, введённый в действие 16 апреля 1970 г.,


THANKS!!
But where can I find this bulletin?


Jeroen

----------


## RA3DCS

> THANKS!!
> But where can I find this bulletin?


......установка смотрового прибора ТС-27АМШ осуществлялась на изделиях 96ЗП с № СИ02 до №АТ12.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> ......установка смотрового прибора ТС-27АМШ осуществлялась на изделиях 96ЗП с № СИ02 до №АТ12.


изделие 96ЗП ?
Never heard of this !!!

Is there more info about this version?


Jeroen

----------


## CRC

Have you heard about variants A and B? 
You need to ask our Russian colleagues what the difference between bulletins consisting of only numbers, e.g. 08008481, from bulletins consisting of numbers and letters, e.g. 08008481A, or 08008481B or 08008481AB at the end.


изделие 96ЗП -There is a specific user under this.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Have you heard about variants A and B? 
> You need to ask our Russian colleagues what the difference between bulletins consisting of only numbers, e.g. 08008481, from bulletins consisting of numbers and letters, e.g. 08008481A, or 08008481B or 08008481AB at the end.
> 
> 
> изделие 96ЗП -There is a specific user under this.


Hi,

Variant A WP-export
Variant B *NON* WP-export

изделие 96ЗП --> Sov AF built 1970 MiG-21M aircraft used in Egypt ???????

Have those bulletins ever been published on the internet?
And could these type of bulletins found in the (maintenance) archives from countries like Poland and Bulgaria ?????


Jeroen

----------


## lindr

Variant A WP-export
Variant B NON WP-export

No.

MiG-21 (family) has variants "A", "B", "L", "VK", "ZP", "D" and others

For example Iraq, Syria, Yemen MiG-21MF version "D" only

----------


## CRC

Did bulletin 08008481AB only apply to version A and B users? Or all users of A, B, VL, D, ZP?

----------


## CRC

> Variant A WP-export
> Variant B NON WP-export
> 
> No.
> 
> MiG-21 (family) has variants "A", "B", "L", "VK", "ZP", "D" and others
> 
> For example Iraq, Syria, Yemen MiG-21MF version "D" only




Bulletin 08009281AB ,, On airplanes 66,74,76 in the first and second variant and 77 ,,   Бюллетень 08009281AB ,, На самолетах 66,74,76 в первом и втором вариантах и ​​77 ,,

----------


## CRC

Господа. Итак, попробуем ответить на вопрос ... Самолеты Mf-75 и Mf варианта D 1975 года выпуска - это одни и те же самолеты?   So, let's try to answer the question ... Are the Mf-75 and Mf variant D planes manufactured in 1975 the same planes?

----------


## lindr

Нет, Д - это урезаный вариант Б. Был и до МФ-75.
Различия МФ/МФ-75 этого не касаются.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Господа. Итак, попробуем ответить на вопрос ... Самолеты Mf-75 и Mf варианта D 1975 года выпуска - это одни и те же самолеты? ?


Скорее всего никаких МФ-75 не было. А был изделие 96 вариант Д с 1975 года.

----------


## CRC

Итак, D - это подвариант B? Что там изменилось по отношению к B?

В Польше  Mf поставки 1975 года они называются МиГ-21 Mf-75. Это «общее» или официальное название? Я нашел только один документ о МиГ-21 Mf-75, выпущенный WOSL в Демблине.

Чехи пишут, что поставка Mf 1975 - это промежуточный вариант между Mf и Bis ... Наверное, только после расстановки бортовых приборных панелей.

----------


## lindr

Лазурь была убрана. Это не подвариант, сразу проектировали на разные комплектации, продолжая линейку что была на ПФМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Итак, D - это подвариант B? Что там изменилось по отношению к B?
> .


Да практически никакой разницы Литеры некоторого оборудования менялись.

----------


## CRC

На Mf-75, прибывшие в Польшу, камера AFA-39 была встроена в батарейный отсек, а некоторые панели доступа отсутствовали. Говорили, что это была серия одноразового «военного» использования.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Нет, Д - это урезаный вариант Б. 
> .


И что там было урезано?
Лазури на Д не было и РЛС с другой буквой. и все!

----------


## Кацперский

> На Mf-75, прибывшие в Польшу, камера AFA-39 была встроена в батарейный отсек, а некоторые панели доступа отсутствовали. Говорили, что это была серия одноразового «военного» использования.


Брехня всё это. Где подтверждение о фотокамерах? Устанавливали вместо АКБ? Опять сказки Голомбека пошли. Да и он сам пишет, что не те 20 штук вып. 1975 г. были с отсутствующими люками, а ранее выпущенная партия, которую наша ВП не приняла, вернув поставщику. Фуфло непонятное гонит он.

----------


## CRC

Я согласен , я написал это несколько лет назад. Он также написал о пробелах в доступе, которые уже образовались в Польше. А теперь вопрос, действительно ли эти пробелы сделаны в Польше? это тоже остатки статей из других информационных бюллетеней? Вы знаете об этом?
Pisałem już wcześniej o Gołąbku. Tu zgoda. Napisał też , iż część luków wykonano już w Polsce. Pytanie jest czy istotnie tak było, czy tez słuchał opowieści o np. biuletynie na wymiane brzechw na górnej powierzchni skrzydeł, gdzie  biuletyn mówił o wycięciu od spodu dodatkowych luków dostępowych. Jęśli chcesz coś dodać to zrób to.

----------


## Кацперский

> Я согласен , я написал это несколько лет назад. Он также написал о пробелах в доступе, которые уже образовались в Польше. А теперь вопрос, действительно ли эти пробелы сделаны в Польше? это тоже остатки статей из других информационных бюллетеней? Вы знаете об этом?
> Pisałem już wcześniej o Gołąbku. Tu zgoda. Napisał też , iż część luków wykonano już w Polsce. Pytanie jest czy istotnie tak było, czy tez słuchał opowieści o np. biuletynie na wymiane brzechw na górnej powierzchni skrzydeł, gdzie  biuletyn mówił o wycięciu od spodu dodatkowych luków dostępowych. Jęśli chcesz coś dodać to zrób to.


*Что с этими фотокамерами? Есть подтверждение?*

Представ себе ситуацию на заводе, где в ходе массового выпуска требуют не сделать какие-то люки. Как это возможно? И да, он имел в виду люки доступа к агрегатам двигателя. Их якобы не было - а эти сложно спутать с люками на крыле. Если слушал чего-то и не понимал о чём ему говорят, должен был молчать, а не нести пургу. Хватит повторять эти выдумки.

----------


## CRC

Jak najbardziej moge to sobie wyobrazić. Zręszta dałem przykład z grzebieniami na górze skrzydła.
Moje stanowisko co do tego artykułu znasz, ale dlaczego o tym nie pisać? Musiał ktoś mu opowiedzieć lub widział jakiś dokument , wpis? . Nie sadze żeby konfabulował tak po prostu.

Я могу это представить как можно больше. Я также привел пример с гребнями в верхней части крыла.
Вы знаете мою позицию по этой статье, но почему бы не написать об этом? Кто-то, должно быть, сказал ему или увидел документ, запись?. Не думаю, что он просто болтает/мошенничество

Czy były w Polsce MiG-21 RF ? Może ktos wspominał o takim samolocie na wyposażeniu WL ? MiG-21R były na pewno . W dokumencie ,który mam są oba . Może to np.MiG-21 Pf z Fobosem ?

Были ли в Польше МиГ-21 РФ? Может быть, кто-то упоминал такой самолет в оборудовании WL? МиГ-21Р были точно. Оба они есть в имеющемся у меня документе. Может, это, например, МиГ-21 ПФ с Фобосом?

----------


## Кацперский

> Jak najbardziej moge to sobie wyobrazić. Zręszta dałem przykład z grzebieniami na górze skrzydła


To zupełnie różne rzeczy. Luki silnikowe istniały na rysunkach i były wykonywane fabrycznie. Twój przykład dotyczył zupełnie czegoś innego - przeróbek w trakcie służby. Czujesz różnicę? Nie pytałem, czy w ogóle można sobie wyobrazić wykonanie luku, tylko czy można sobie wyobrazić pominięcie niektórych w trakcie produkcji. Tego wyobrazić sobie nie mogę. Żaden samolot nie jest planowany na jeden wylot. A bez tych luków nie idzie go prawidłowo eksploatować nawet w ramach oblotu zakładowego. No i jeszcze sens - tak wiele oszczędności w roboczogodzinach/materiałach zyskano realizując taki genialny pomysł?




> Moje stanowisko co do tego artykułu znasz, ale dlaczego o tym nie pisać? Musiał ktoś mu opowiedzieć lub widział jakiś dokument , wpis? . Nie sadze żeby konfabulował tak po prostu


Nie znam, nie myśl, że wszyscy śledzą wszystkie twoje wpisy w necie hehe. Czasem natknę się na jakiś i jak widzę niedorzeczności to ci piszę. Na temat aparatów nie raczyłeś odpowiedzieć. Nie było żadnych aparatów zabudowanych na MF-ach. To po co o tym pisać?

A Gołąbek gdyby widział papiery, to by je pokazał. A na razie jest dla mnie śmieszny. Zresztą ma ten temat na wyłączność, z tego co się orientuję. Ktoś jeszcze to "widział", te wpisy? Świadki są, nazwiska?

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Скорее всего никаких МФ-75 не было. А был изделие 96 вариант Д с 1975 года.


According to my information, MIG-21MF-75 was an East German AF designation to distinguish between a Moscow (plant # 30) delivered MiG-21MF (Izd.96) and a Gorki (plant # 21) delivered MiG-21MF (Izd .63). The number 75 stands for the year it entered service in East German AF - 1975.


Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Да практически никакой разницы Литеры некоторого оборудования менялись.


Does this mean that MiG-21MF (Izd.63) consisted of the variants 'VVS', A, B, D and VK ?

Do the A, B, D and VK stand for an abbreviation?

Jeroen

----------


## CRC

> To zupełnie różne rzeczy. Luki silnikowe istniały na rysunkach i były wykonywane fabrycznie. Twój przykład dotyczył zupełnie czegoś innego - przeróbek w trakcie służby. Czujesz różnicę? Nie pytałem, czy w ogóle można sobie wyobrazić wykonanie luku, tylko czy można sobie wyobrazić pominięcie niektórych w trakcie produkcji. Tego wyobrazić sobie nie mogę. Żaden samolot nie jest planowany na jeden wylot. A bez tych luków nie idzie go prawidłowo eksploatować nawet w ramach oblotu zakładowego. No i jeszcze sens - tak wiele oszczędności w roboczogodzinach/materiałach zyskano realizując taki genialny pomysł?
> 
> 
> Nie znam, nie myśl, że wszyscy śledzą wszystkie twoje wpisy w necie hehe. Czasem natknę się na jakiś i jak widzę niedorzeczności to ci piszę. Na temat aparatów nie raczyłeś odpowiedzieć. Nie było żadnych aparatów zabudowanych na MF-ach. To po co o tym pisać?
> 
> A Gołąbek gdyby widział papiery, to by je pokazał. A na razie jest dla mnie śmieszny. Zresztą ma ten temat na wyłączność, z tego co się orientuję. Ktoś jeszcze to "widział", te wpisy? Świadki są, nazwiska?


Jednak widze role forum inaczej. Ma próbować odpowiadać na pytania i pokazywać to co nie jest dostępne  w ogólnie znanych publikacjach i ,,wikipedii,....

Однако я по-другому смотрю на роли на форуме. Это попытка ответить на вопросы и показать то, чего нет в известных публикациях и ,, википедии, ....

Jak wytłumaczyć zapis Mf-75 w Polsce i NRD ? Nie ma opcji aby się umówili, nie Niemcy z Polakami musiało to oznaczenie przyjsć z papierami z ZSRR.


Чем объяснить запись Mf-75 в Польше и ГДР? У них нет возможности записаться на прием, не немцы с поляками, должны были приехать с документами из СССР.

Несколько лет назад я писал о переоборудовании / замене РП-21 на РП-21М на МиГ-21 Пф 24 серии. Ну не было документов, скептицизм  ... Но документы нашли ... тоже положительный.

----------


## RA3DCS

> According to my information, MIG-21MF-75 was an East German AF designation to distinguish between a Moscow (plant # 30) delivered MiG-21MF (Izd.96) and a Gorki (plant # 21) delivered MiG-21MF (Izd .63). The number 75 stands for the year it entered service in East German AF - 1975.


Германские ВС не производили самолеты а только их эксплуатировали. Вряд ли они имеют какое либо право присваивать им какие то обозначения!

----------


## CRC

> Германские ВС не производили самолеты а только их эксплуатировали. Вряд ли они имеют какое либо право присваивать им какие то обозначения!


Чем объяснить запись то же обозначение Mf-75 в Польше и ГДР?

How to explain the entry of the same designation Mf-75 in Poland and the GDR ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Does this mean that MiG-21MF (Izd.63) consisted of the variants 'VVS', A, B, D and VK ?
> 
> Do the A, B, D and VK stand for an abbreviation?


В начале 2000г. на заводе 21 пытались организовать ремонт самолетов МиГ-21М, МиГ-21МФ (96.63) (но не получилось!). Для этого был выпущен перечень готовых изделий 1974 года выпуска которому дано обозначение 21.0000.03ВП на 104 листах несекретно. Вариант ВВС (графа 4 перечня) тип-96 производства п/я  А-1122 дан для справки, заказу не подлежит.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Чем объяснить запись то же обозначение Mf-75 в Польше и ГДР?


Точно так же как выдуманные обозначения спарок У-400 и У-600!

----------


## CRC

> Точно так же как выдуманные обозначения спарок У-400 и У-600!


Итак, вы предлагаете производителя? Точно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Итак, вы предлагаете производителя? Точно.


Ну а как Вы хотите? 
Были МиГ-21М. МФ производства ММЗ Знамя труда. выпущено 1452 шт. и МиГ-21МФ (на базе МиГ-21СМ) производства ГАЗиСО, выпущено 231 шт. Никаких других самолетов не было!
 Ну было еще индийское производство в Насике.

----------


## CRC

> Ну а как Вы хотите? 
> Были МиГ-21М. МФ производства ММЗ Знамя труда. выпущено 1452 шт. и МиГ-21МФ (на базе МиГ-21СМ) производства ГАЗиСО, выпущено 231 шт. Никаких других самолетов не было!
>  Ну было еще индийское производство в Насике.


однако этот Mf-75 не был связан с соглашением между ГДР и Польшей.  Конечно нет

----------


## Кацперский

> Jednak widze role forum inaczej. Ma próbować odpowiadać na pytania i pokazywać to co nie jest dostępne  w ogólnie znanych publikacjach i ,,wikipedii,....


Правильно, но ты затрагиваешь столько вопросов одновременно, что нельзя ничего выяснить. К тому же путеаешь факты.




> Jak wytłumaczyć zapis Mf-75 w Polsce i NRD ? Nie ma opcji aby się umówili, nie Niemcy z Polakami musiało to oznaczenie przyjsć z papierami z ZSRR


Nie tak szybko. Oznaczenie MF-75 dojrzałeś zaledwie w jednym "dokumencie", w dodatku wewnętrznym WOSL-u. Zdecydowanie za mało, żeby formułować wnioski o istnieniu takiego oznaczenia, nie sądzisz? Z którego roku jest to wydawnictwo?

Постой ты. Обозначение МФ-75 ты увидел лишь в одном "документе", к тому же изданным ВАУЛ в Демблине. Маловато, чтобы формулировать выводы о том, что такое обозначение было присвоено официально. Какого года издание?




> Несколько лет назад я писал о переоборудовании / замене РП-21 на РП-21М на МиГ-21 Пф 24 серии. Ну не было документов, скептицизм ... Но документы нашли ... тоже положительный.


Конечно плюс, что нашлось, хотя не ты был первым - информация впервые у чехов появилась в монографии о службе МиГ-21 в ЧССР (это же было выполнение бюллетеня 1966 г., насколько помню и сложно представить, что в других странах он не действовал).

Для оценки предположений важна вероятность. Возможно ли что-то или не очень. Замена станции в строю очень вероятна, отсутствие люков - ни ни. Понимаешь.

----------


## AndyK

О чем тут спор то? МФ-75 - местное, неофициальное обозначение, так же как МиГ-21бис-САУ, МиГ-21бис-Лазурь или МиГ-21бисМ

----------


## CRC

> Правильно, но ты затрагиваешь столько вопросов одновременно, что нельзя ничего выяснить. К тому же путеаешь факты.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie tak szybko. Oznaczenie MF-75 dojrzałeś zaledwie w jednym "dokumencie", w dodatku wewnętrznym WOSL-u. Zdecydowanie za mało, żeby formułować wnioski o istnieniu takiego oznaczenia, nie sądzisz? Z którego roku jest to wydawnictwo?
> 
> Постой ты. Обозначение МФ-75 ты увидел лишь в одном "документе", к тому же изданным ВАУЛ в Демблине. Маловато, чтобы формулировать выводы о том, что такое обозначение было присвоено официально. Какого года издание?
> 
> 
> ...


Nie, zdecydowanie nie, jeśli w dwóch różnych krajach, niezależnie od siebie, istniał ten sam opis wersji, to dowodzi, że pochodzi z jednego źródła. Nie inaczej.
Niemcy Wschodnie wymieniły również stacje rlok.
Luki? z mojej perspektywy jest to absolutnie możliwe. Jeżeli po przylocie samolot wraca z usterką / uszkodzeniem tylnej części kadłuba, a nie mamy dostępu do uszkodzonego miejsca, usuwamy wszystko, żeby mieć ten dostęp. W tym przypadku tylna część kadłuba nie jest to niemożliwa. Taka jest praktyka w lotnictwie.

Нет, определенно нет, если это было из двух разных стран, это было друг от друга, было одно и то же описание версии, это доказывает, что оно исходит из одного источника. Не иначе.
Восточная Германия также заменила продукцию rlok.
Пробелы? с моей точки зрения это абсолютно возможно. Если после прибытия самолет возвращается с дефектом / повреждением части фюзеляжа, и у нас нет доступа к поврежденному участку, мы удаляем все, чтобы иметь этот доступ. В этом случае задняя часть фюзеляжа не исключена. Это практика в авиации

----------


## Кацперский

> Nie, zdecydowanie nie, jeśli w dwóch różnych krajach, niezależnie od siebie, istniał ten sam opis wersji, to dowodzi, że pochodzi z jednego źródła. Nie inaczej


Na razie nie wykazałeś, że taki sam opis istniał. Postaraj się lepiej. Skąd wiadomo, że niezależnie? Autorytatywnie tak przyjąłeś za pewnik? Sytuacja hipotetyczna - mjr NN był na ćwiczeniach w DDR, gdzie samolot nazywali MF-75. Po powrocie do kraju użył tego oznaczenia w wewnętrznej broszurze WOSL. Nie ma jak dotąd żadnych innych źródeł potwierdzających takie oznaczenie, a przewinęło się naprawdę sporo skanów w różnych tematach. Roku wydania znów nie podałeś. Może przepisali nazwę z ogólnodostępnej monografii tego samolotu w latach 90-tych? I jeszcze - jak wyjaśnisz nazwę typu E-7M w odniesieniu do MiG-21M w polskich wydawnictwach? E-7M to nie M. Zastanów się skąd takie oznaczenie, zdecydowanie inne, niż w kraju producenta. Jestem sobie w stanie wyobrazić, że oznaczenie MF-75 istniało. Musi się znaleźć źródło rosyjskie.




> Luki? z mojej perspektywy jest to absolutnie możliwe. Jeżeli po przylocie samolot wraca z usterką / uszkodzeniem tylnej części kadłuba, a nie mamy dostępu do uszkodzonego miejsca, usuwamy wszystko, żeby mieć ten dostęp. W tym przypadku tylna część kadłuba nie jest to niemożliwa. Taka jest praktyka w lotnictwie


Znów uczepiłeś się wykonywania jakiś luków w trakcie służby (czy ja gdzieś to negowałem ???) - to nie był przedmiot dyskusji. Znajdź mi przykład o jakim tu rozmawialiśmy, tj. *niewykonania luków podczas produkcji w zakładzie produkcyjnym, mimo że dokumentacja rysunkowa takie luki przewidywała.* A potem pisz. Albo pisz dalej sam ze sobą i przekonuj się, że masz rację. Kiedyś myślałem, że ty rosyjskich słów nie rozumiesz, ale teraz widzę, że nie ma różnicy w jakim języku się do ciebie mówi.

----------


## CRC

Wpis 163 w tej dyskusji . Niemcy z przypadku tak nazywali te samoloty ? Hipoteza to pewnie obce Ci słowo. Autorytatywnie i słabo to Ty narazie działasz.Tak idzie o potwierdzenie w zródłach. radzieckich/rosyjskich Po co chcesz bic piane? Jedyne co robisz to negacja, to nawet nie próba odpowiedzi.Chcesz  rok wydania, poszukaj. Pytałeś o luki to przedstawiłem jak w lotnictwie dostaje sie do agregatów które z założenia nigdy w czasie zycia samolotu nie ,,spadają z niego / nie są wybudowywane do jakichkolwiek czynności.Czy ja pisałem że negowałeś ?. Nie czujesz lub po prostu nie wiesz jak jest i było w lotnictwie. Stad nawet mojego założenia iz taka sytuacja mogła być/jest mozliwa nie potrafisz do siebie dopuścić .Negacja całkowita

Pytam , bo takich miałem instruktorów którzy kazali pytac i nie cierpieli potakierów...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Wpis 163 w tej dyskusji . Niemcy z przypadku tak nazywali te samoloty ? Hipoteza to pewnie obce Ci słowo. Autorytatywnie i słabo to Ty narazie działasz.Tak idzie o potwierdzenie w zródłach. radzieckich/rosyjskich Po co chcesz bic piane? Jedyne co robisz to negacja, to nawet nie próba odpowiedzi.Chcesz  rok wydania, poszukaj. Pytałeś o luki to przedstawiłem jak w lotnictwie dostaje sie do agregatów które z założenia nigdy w czasie zycia samolotu nie ,,spadają z niego / nie są wybudowywane do jakichkolwiek czynności.. Nie czujesz lub po prostu nie wiesz jak jest i było w lotnictwie. Stad nawet mojego założenia iz taka sytuacja mogła być/jest mozliwa nie potrafisz do siebie dopuścić .Negacja całkowita
> 
> Pytam , bo takich miałem instruktorów którzy kazali pytac i nie cierpieli potakierów...


Чего понаписали? Я ничего не понял!

----------


## Кацперский

> Wpis 163 w tej dyskusji . Niemcy z przypadku tak nazywali te samoloty ? Hipoteza to pewnie obce Ci słowo. Autorytatywnie i słabo to Ty narazie działasz.Tak idzie o potwierdzenie w zródłach. radzieckich/rosyjskich Po co chcesz bic piane? Jedyne co robisz to negacja, to nawet nie próba odpowiedzi.Chcesz  rok wydania, poszukaj. Pytałeś o luki to przedstawiłem jak w lotnictwie dostaje sie do agregatów które z założenia nigdy w czasie zycia samolotu nie ,,spadają z niego / nie są wybudowywane do jakichkolwiek czynności.Czy ja pisałem że negowałeś ?. Nie czujesz lub po prostu nie wiesz jak jest i było w lotnictwie. Stad nawet mojego założenia iz taka sytuacja mogła być/jest mozliwa nie potrafisz do siebie dopuścić .Negacja całkowita


Ale z ciebie sfrustrowany pojeb.

----------


## CRC

Wypierdalaj

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Германские ВС не производили самолеты а только их эксплуатировали. Вряд ли они имеют какое либо право присваивать им какие то обозначения!


The East German AF used local designations if confusion could arise. 

For example, when the East German AF MiG-21PF was modernized with the RP-21M radar, the _new_ designation MiG-21*PFM* was used by the East Germans. 
When new MiG-21PFM aircraft were delivered to the East German AF, this MiG-21 type was designated MiG-21SPS (and SPS-K).

So local designations were used by the East German AF.

Jeroen

----------


## CRC

Aircraft of version 76, after the announcement of the bulletin, i.e. the removal of the RP-21 and the RP-21M installation, became the MiG-21Pfm-76 aircraft.
I pasted a page from the Polish armament manual of the Pfm version. The MiG-21 version 76 plane with the RP-21M radar is the MiG 21 Pfm -76, the 94 plane with the RP-21M radar is the MiG -21 Pfm-94.
The instruction was translated from Russian, so this nomenclature was Soviet, not East Germany or Polish

----------


## RA3DCS

> Aircraft of version 76, after the announcement of the bulletin, i.e. the removal of the RP-21 and the RP-21M installation, became the MiG-21Pfm-76 aircraft.
> I pasted a page from the Polish armament manual of the Pfm version. The MiG-21 version 76 plane with the RP-21M radar is the MiG 21 Pfm -76, the 94 plane with the RP-21M radar is the MiG -21 Pfm-94.
> The instruction was translated from Russian, so this nomenclature was Soviet, not East Germany or Polish


Совершенно верно! Только СПС-К там не было. Это уже немецкая фантазия как и со спарками У-400 и У-600.

----------


## Кацперский

> Wypierdalaj


Ssij pałkę mośku warszawski.

----------


## Кацперский

> Совершенно верно! Только СПС-К там не было. Это уже немецкая фантазия как и со спарками У-400 и У-600.


Саш, удалось точно подсчитать сколько МиГ-21М выпустил ММЗ?

----------


## CRC

> Ssij pałkę mośku warszawski.


Cwelu...dajesz pod czy w areszcie

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, удалось точно подсчитать сколько МиГ-21М выпустил ММЗ?


Отдельно по Эмкам данных нет!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ребята, мне нужно техописание вооружения МиГ-21М и МФ. Прошу, подскажите где можно найти?


Вы нашли описание?

----------


## CRC

Из какой серии версии Mf можно было использовать систему H-66?

----------


## Кацперский

> Cwelu...dajesz pod czy w areszcie


Nie unoś się tak, mośku. To tam pierwszy raz przyjmowałeś w paszczu i kakaowe oko?

----------


## ДА-200

> Вы нашли описание?


Пока нет..

----------


## CRC

> Nie unoś się tak, mośku. To tam pierwszy raz przyjmowałeś w paszczu i kakaowe oko?


Wypierdalaj...

----------


## lindr

> Отдельно по Эмкам данных нет!


К Сожалению это почти невозможно учитывая смысловую абберацию терминов. Например мы ранее разбирали, МФ в Польшу шли с мотором от М, но назывались МФ, В СФРЮ почти все машины шли с старым мотором, вплоть до 99-я серии, но назывались у Югославов М.

 20-30-е серии шли вперемешку М и МФ

В общем, если посчитать по моторам, т.е. по факту  - будет одна цифра, По нашим документам другая. По документам Эксплуатанта - третья.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Deleted post

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

Yugoslavia received 25 MiG-21M aircraft (L-15 s/n 22801-22825) in 1970-1972 and 6 MiG-21MF aircraft (L-15M s/n 22865-22870) in 1975.

The MiG-21M aircraft with serial numbers 22801 - 22821 had R-11F2S-300 engines, while MiG-21M aircraft with serial numbers 22822 - 22825 had R-11F2SK-300 engines. During the mid-1980s, the R-11 engine (MM-15) of the MiG-21M was replaced with the R-13-300 engine (MM-16) and thus was brought to the MF standard.

In 1984-1985 four of the surviving MiG-21MF aircraft were converted to carry the LORAP photo-reconnaissance pods and were assigned to 352 Reconnaissance squadron.

Source: Silver birds over the Estuary, the MiG-21 in Yugoslav and Serbian Air Force service 1962-2019 (*a REAL MUST HAVE*) .


Jeroen

----------


## FLOGGER

Что такое МИГ-25М?

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Что такое МИГ-25М?


MiG-21M . . . Sorry

----------


## CRC

> К Сожалению это почти невозможно учитывая смысловую абберацию терминов. Например мы ранее разбирали, МФ в Польшу шли с мотором от М, но назывались МФ, 
>  20-30-е серии шли вперемешку М и МФ
> 
> В общем, если посчитать по моторам, т.е. по факту  - будет одна цифра, По нашим документам другая. По документам Эксплуатанта - третья.


В документах также используются записи «изделие 96А версии M и Mf».

Требовался ли бюллетень для адаптации Mf к R-11?

Полагаю, после 30 серий на заводе выпускались Mf в стандартной комплектации с R-13?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Пока нет..


Вот эта книга давно гуляет в сети. Если нужна могу скинуть.

----------


## ДА-200

Конечно, спасибо!

----------


## lindr

> Полагаю, после 30 серий на заводе выпускались Mf в стандартной комплектации с R-13?


Нет, по моим подсчетам, первые МФ это конец 22-й начало 23-й серии. Потом они стали выпускаться одновременно.

До 41-42-й серии М было больше чем МФ, потом МФ стало больше М. Официально вроде как М завершили в 1972. 

Неофициально если считать "МФ" со старым двигателем - до 92-й серии.

----------


## CRC

Хм, значит ли это, что R-11 в Mf является стандартным, а R-13 изготавливается по индивидуальному заказу?
Как это читать?

----------


## lindr

> Хм, значит ли это, что R-11 в Mf является стандартным, а R-13 изготавливается по индивидуальному заказу?


Наоборот. Для МФ Р-13 - стандарт.

В некоторые страны поставлялась жуткая мешанина.

Например в Египет 1969- М, 1970 - МФ, 1971 -МФ, 1972 М и МФ, причем МФ в 2 раза больше чем М.

----------


## CRC

post 198  ,, после 30 серий на заводе выпускались Mf в стандартной комплектации с R-13? ,, ok Ну это недоразумение
потому что запись в посте 201 показывает, что R-13 на Mf не является стандартом. Хорошо, вы имели в виду сериал

----------


## RA3DCS

> Конечно, спасибо!


https://disk.yandex.ua/d/RiuXYCYc9ye8Uw

----------


## CRC

Был ли установлен ракетный комплекс Н-66 с первых экземпляров версии MF? Для Египта, Ирака, Сирии

----------


## RA3DCS

> Был ли установлен ракетный комплекс Н-66 с первых экземпляров версии MF? Для Египта, Ирака, Сирии


Каким годом датирован этот документ?

----------


## CRC

На польском языке 1976 года. Тот, что на русском, я не знаю.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

As far as I known, not a single picture of a Tanzanian AF MiG-21 with a 100%-readable serial can be found on the internet. 

Now, all this has changed  :Wink: 

Readable are 9105, 9106 (both MiG-21UM), 9218, 9223, 9225 and 9226 (all MiG-21MF).



Regards,
Jeroen

----------

